# If you're into Chinese reels...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

...here's a good deal. $25. When I see them for $100 I'm offended, $25 is a deal. 7/8 weight & I'm sure it would last a while even if the drag is cheap plastic and the metal is paper thin. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Bluish-Grey...ltDomain_0&hash=item231165cc6a#ht_4784wt_1010


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I won one of those in the 1/2 weight...I wanted to see what they're really like... Mine should be here tomorrow. It processed thru the main post office in Columbus yesterday.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I received it today and spooled it up. It is pretty tiny and very light. It is reversible, left/right hand retrieve, by removing the spool, one spring clamp, a ball bearing, and turning the anti-reverse bearing around. To be honest, it feels VERY solid, and is pretty dang smooth. The drag feels just fine, but I'll probably just be using it to prevent overrun of line. The spool to reel fit is almost perfect, just as tight of tolerances as on my G.Loomis Venture reels. A couple of the pics have my Redington Drift 2/3 beside for comparison. Worth 25 bucks? I'd say a big heck yeah. Here are a couple pics for eye candy for those interested.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a sweet little reel.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I've purchased a few of these Chinese reels for backup and I like them just fine.

My regular go-to reel is a pricey Pflueger but I have these cheaper reels pre-loaded with different lines (float, sink, WF, etc) in case I want to change up quickly depending on conditions.

They've always been very reliable.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Latest American reel I picked up:










Cat's outta the bag, I'm buildin' another rod!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Latest American reel I picked up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save you some effort. Just mail that reel to me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You'd be doin' me a favor.  I've let a couple 4 weights go because they just climbed too high $$$ but I've still got my eye on a few... really cool, rare rods too. If I'm lucky enough to win them I'll post the pics up here.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a very pretty Galvan, Seth. Did you get it new or find it on ebay?

As far as the little blue reel... Dang I can't imagine any rod that will balance!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Clayton said:


> That's a very pretty Galvan, Seth. Did you get it new or find it on ebay?
> 
> As far as the little blue reel... Dang I can't imagine any rod that will balance!


that' what I thought too when I first saw it...but it balances perfectly on this little Gallatin Executive 3/4wt. It's only 5 1/2 feet, so it does well. It's my daughter's learning "UL" fly rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bought it used on Ebay Clayton.







Shocker!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a short rod! I hope it is easy to cast... Personally I think a rod should be sized to the cast, rather than the caster. I have thought about getting a tiny rod though. How is it?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's got your name on it Clayton!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sage-TXL-Fly-Ro...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aac16d5b2


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Clayton said:


> That's a short rod! I hope it is easy to cast... Personally I think a rod should be sized to the cast, rather than the caster. I have thought about getting a tiny rod though. How is it?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I build 5 and 51/2 half foot rods that cast a 3 or 4 weight line with ease. A 40 foot cast is no problem. It takes a little practice getting used to the shorter rod, but what a blast on small, brush filled rivers!!

Brad


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

BradS said:


> I build 5 and 51/2 half foot rods that cast a 3 or 4 weight line with ease. A 40 foot cast is no problem. It takes a little practice getting used to the shorter rod, but what a blast on small, brush filled rivers!!
> 
> Brad


I concur with Brad. It actually casts very nicely. It's great for smaller streams as well. My only complaint is the reel seat, but what can I say about a $40 rod? I remedied that with some "reel tape."


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm glad I found this:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes! Purist. 


I love Lamson reels, especially their machined stuff. The older Waterworks reels are super nice too.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Yes! Purist.
> 
> 
> I love Lamson reels, especially their machined stuff. The older Waterworks reels are super nice too.


I love all their reels, great bang for the buck. I personally think they are only rivaled by abel, loop and galvan.


----------

